# aluminum casting - a couple of slinghot frames



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

sunday afternoon, after many months of inactivity, I lighted up my hommade furnace. I disposed some aluminum scraps that I had accumulated turning them into ingots and I cast a pair of slingshot frames with the "lost foam" method. the casts seems good. it is really worth taking the forms of polystyrene very carefully to get a piece that is almost perfect from the cast. the slingshot with the hole in the handle is in fact much more finished than the other because the foam shape had been prepared with greater care. next time I'll also round up all the edges so I'll just have to give a cleanup to the surface. now, instead, I have to work with files and sanpapers.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Pretty cool like the idea and that you were able to do it.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Super job, show us again as you finish! -CD


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice casts. What sand are you using?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! Be sure to post the finished product.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to everybody. i'll surely show you the final products.

i use construction sand well sifted with a mosquito net and perfectly dry.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

these are the pics before and after the casting


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

small progress


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

But progress none the less keep it up now I want to see them done.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

Fileing almost done


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Looking good keep it up.Does it seem pretty strong?


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

very strong. I decided to keep only the best of the tow and melt again the other, before melting it I broke it. I need 4 strikes with a big hammer to broke it and the aluminum was very dense with no bobbles in it.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you think you will add any wood scales? -CD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So freaking cool!


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

no RHTWIST, no wood scale by now. the frame is quite thick and confortable in my hand. I will add the notchs and the holes for rhe elastic bands/tubes, sand everithing and try it.

thank you NaturalFork!


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

loneronin said:


> no RHTWIST, no wood scale by now. the frame is quite thick and confortable in my hand. I will add the notchs and the holes for rhe elastic bands/tubes, sand everithing and try it.
> 
> thank you NaturalFork!


No, with that grip and frame shape it should be a great shooter and slide in and out of the pocket real nice. Palm swell would be easy at anytime if ever desired.-CD


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

How much heat does it take to turn a couple beer cans into a usable slingshot? I guess I could look it up but you already know. Thanks.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

the temperature for melting aluminum is 680 °C. so you don't need so much heat but you do need a good insulation to keep it inside your furnace. I use only wood (yes, wood, not charcoal) and a little fan to blow some oxygen in the furnace. take a look at youtube searching "backyard foundry" and you'll discover a new world.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

loneronin said:


> the temperature for melting aluminum is 680 °C. so you don't need so much heat but you do need a good insulation to keep it inside your furnace. I use only wood (yes, wood, not charcoal) and a little fan to blow some oxygen in the furnace. take a look at youtube searching "backyard foundry" and you'll discover a new world.


Thank you for the quick reply and valuable information.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

an other little progress. the notches and the holes for the bands/tubes. Now I only need to sand and buff everything and attach the bands.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Was worth the effort looking good!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

It will be chalk and cheese once it's all buffed and cleaned up 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

before and after the polishing


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Time to dress em and shoot em.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

"Chalk and cheese" You Scots have your own language don't you.

The castings are looking great.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

thank you VAshooter. the castings are good, except for some imperfections as the one on the right "horn" of the last pic...

now I have to put the elastic bands on and I'm wondering which is the front and the rear of the slingshot??? I will hold it with my left hand and I feel quite confortable in both ways. any suggestion?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

They're like girls, you'll learn how they like to be held on the first date.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

VA, agreed. Generally speaking, I would have the radius under the knuckle area. I make slingshots that are mean't to be specifically held in a certain manner and have to coach those who try them. Once they start pulling the bands back and

flinging some ammo, they start to understand. With light bands it does not matter too much. When you have to control a powerful lever in your hand, it will come quickly as to how it needs to be held. -CD


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

RHTWIST, you mean this way?

View attachment 199538


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not as good at this as Flatband or RHTWIST are but that hand position looks pretty good to me. You want it to be comfortable, if it isn't you might want to modify it to make it feel better, and if you don't want to change that one think about what you can do to make the next one feel better. Why do you think some of the forum members have so many slingshots?


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

loneronin said:


> RHTWIST, you mean this way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LR, I missed your post. Yes, curve under knuckles and I like finger and thumb supported. How does that pinch area work for you? Don't let my suggestions dictate over your feed back from your frame. Hundreds of rounds from now, you will know how to hold that

beauty and that hold is all you. CJw said something in the accuracy topic that VA started and the point could not be more stressed time and time again. That is, you band cut length for your length of draw, your matching of your pouch to your ammo size and

band power for ammo weight are so critical. What do you like for ammo? Simple Shot has some great tourniquet bands in 1" and 3/4" I have been enjoying. I cut my own as well, these are so easy. -CD


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm ready to put the bands on the frame. but I still have to take my decision on the holding position. Tomorrow I'll try one and if it does not convince me I'll flip it on the other side.

for ammo I like steel balls but I shoot more gravel stones as they are free and I use all I see around me as a target when I walk in the woods. I would like to build a catch box to use real paper target to increase my precision that is quite low at the moment. with a better precision and a catch box I'll probably shoot more steel and lead balls.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

The only way is to build a catch box/catch area.At first I used a furniture pad staked out between two stakes then I added a catch box.Its all about repetition and corrective practice in my opinion that can only happen with a setup to keepin one place so you can actually see what's going on and how to correct and increase accuracy.Heres a photo of mine.Hope it helps you.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

yes, I need something like that!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Stick some looped tubes on it bud that way you can flip the tubes over and hold it the other way and mess about until you find what is comfiest 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Rig depends on gravel size, squares and beans are best, watch angular, little bit bigger pouch and lighter band set. UK has a point, you got the holes. If I am out and about, I do the same thing. Very peaceful time.

Are you making your own band sets, do you have pouch templates? To me, your grip should be as you show or pinched in your scoops and shot forks to 3:00.

If your really having trouble deciding, a little scale and palm swell on the side your holding will help, you can always cut it off. -CD


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Congrats it’s a stunning project


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

I made my own the bands with a thera band like exercise band. six pieces 0.6x9.5 inches (15x240mm).

final result. works very well.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Looking good and ready I’m anticipating the first shot let us know how it is.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

I resume this old post to link a short video that I put on my channel.

I would appreciate your comments and your subscriptions to my YT channel if you please.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

loneronin said:


> I resume this old post to link a short video that I put on my channel.
> 
> I would appreciate your comments and your subscriptions to my YT channel if you please.


5 Stars from me. Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks Mo! you're really knd!


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Very nice! Be sure to post the finished product.


Like a boss. It should be strong enough for any rubber you want to use.

If you cant hit your target with your ammo you could just throw this chuncker at the little critter and knock him out. :rofl:


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

right! but being made of aluminum is quite light, more or less like a heavy wood slingshot. I will post the weight of it asap.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing the work you put into this. Its already beautiful.


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

in my spare time I'm working on an aluminum lead balls ammo mould at the moment. I hope to finish it in a week or two. I will post the results here on the forum.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Dont forget your lanyard and bead. That piece is going to be a stunner.


----------

